# New tire question



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Time for some new rubber on the Durango and then 4 on the boat trailer. Looking to do it next week hopefully. If not, then the following week for sure. Gotta get time between two jobs. 

So I'm running the Mickey T's ATZ right now. Thinking of going to something new. Thing is, they're 35x13.50R20LT's. I'd like to bump up to 36" tires, but looks like I'm limited on choices. Not sure if 37" tires would fit with only 8 1/2" lift I run now. 

Also not sure if I want to go as big as a 37" due to the higher money factor, since I'll be buying the boat tires at the same time. Though I do have a family member as the manager at Discount, so that should help. lol! 

Basically I'm looking for my options in an all terrain between the 35" I run up to 37". I do run 4.56 gears to pull them. Plus I have decided to rebuild the 360 and be done with it. No more Hemi swap out as the rebuild will be cheaper, faster and less of a hassle. 

Going to buy what I need now and do it this Winter once we're finished fishing. I'll be driving that big 4x4 beater again and it's not a boat hauler. lol! 

But first tires. What are y'all's recommendations?



Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nitto Terra Grappler A/T
Nitto Trail Grappler (little more aggressive)

Mark, are you wanting an all terrain, mud terrain?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

All terrain to get more miles out of them. Durango is a concrete queen anyway. lol! 




Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

terra grappler man


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I had Trail Grappler MTs on my truck for a week and switched to Terra Grappler ATs. The ride and quietness is much better.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, after much reading and research, this is where I am.

Just got back from Discount talking to my cousin and the list narrowed down quickly.

The Terra Grapplers and now the Duratrac. I know the Nittos are good as I have seen them on everyone's trucks around town. Plus from what lots of folks are saying.

The Nittos in a LT325/60R 20 (35.4" tall) will run me $375.00 each. 


The Goodyear's in the same size will run me about $377.00 each. Of course, black wall out. No white letters showing. 


Here are the ratings each one gets. The Nittos are "Better" and the Goodyear's are "Best". 


I realize how good the Nittos are, but just do not want to go with a tire that I see all around town. I was actually going back with the Mickey Thompsons as I love the sidebiters, but they are discontinued. He also added at no cost a 40,000 mile warranty on the Goodyear's.

I've read a lot of reviews on both tires and they seem to both be about the same give or take, as one is more of an off road tire and one is the all terrain. I did see quite a few reviews on folks getting up to 50,000 miles or more on the Goodyear's. But that also was the case with the Nittos, so balancing and rotating is the key as with any tire.

I do not go off road, and even though it is a daily driver, I have only put on about 35,000 miles since June 2011 on the D and the Mickey Thompsons, which I will miss. lol!

He had a set of the Goodyear's on the floor in my size and I like the way they look. If I do start having problems with them, he will make it right, even if it involves going to the Nittos.

Going to pull the boat down there today first and have those put on. They have to set it up in the back as their bays and doors are not big enough. lol!

Then it depends on the fishing tournament if I can get in this week with the D. Get this behind me and then focus on the 360 Stroker rebuild.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Toyo or Goodyear.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Got the Goodyear's at $377 each. Bought 3 of them as when they looked at my back driver tire, it had a big chunk about to come of in the middle of it. So Road Hazard covered that cost.

Mounted and ready. 




I like the aggressiveness of these tire. But need to take them out and run them to see how the ride will be.

Plus I got 4 Carlisle tires for the boat trailer at $60 each.


----------

